
Modafinil user survey (2015) - gwern
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1ZNyGHl6vnHD62spZyHIqyvNM_Ts_82GvZQVdAr2LrGs/viewform
======
bytefactory
Ooh, it's Gwern! This should be good :) Modafinil, and nootropics in general
sounds very interesting indeed.

OK, monologue time, hopefully this helps somebody!

I've been on a path of self-improvement these past couple of years, trying to
create habits of working out, meditating, eating healthier, practicing CBT
(Cognitive Behavioural Therapy), etc. I've had drastic, unbelievable changes
in my lifestyle that I will be eternally grateful for!

I used to be have very bad periods of depression, self-doubt, under-
confidence, loneliness, etc. that are rapidly diminishing with these amazing
tools. Cannot recommend each one of them enough! If anybody's struggling with
these issues, I promise you that these will offer you results, although you
will have to work hard, and long for them to show (YMMV). I also had a session
with a therapist which helped a lot, and in my case, I didn't really feel the
need to go back. I found the very act of seeking help and acknowledging that I
had a problem pushed me towards healing.

After I research nootropics for effectiveness and safety, I'd love to add them
to the list! Also on the list: rationality in the style of LessWrong, although
I'm trying to decide how much the cost-to-benefit ratio of pursuing "pure
rationality" will end up being (I suspect the answer will be "a lot").

TLDR: Eat healthy, exercise, meditate and practice CBT if you suffer from
depression :)

